# Charlie's puppy thread



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I figured I'd start a puppy thread to document Charlie's growth before we blink and he's all grown up!

The day after we brought him home (November 26, 2013 - 10 lbs)










One week home and all tuckered out










A few weeks ago










Sitting patiently (18 lbs)


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I tracked down Charlie's petfinder posting (8ish weeks)!









5 months old in the snow









6 months old just in from playing in the snow (look at that gray face... he's a little old man!)


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

great looking pup. Looks pretty big now


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you! He was 30 lbs as of about a week ago  I'm not sure how much more he'll be growing. They estimated about 35-40 lbs which seems about right.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww what a cutie!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous! He looks like a Giant Schnoodle or and Austrailian Labradoodle.  ... both of which come close to his weight in general.

My white dogs are first generation Miniature Schnoodles. My Avatar is a F1b Labradoodle.

Here are some images of Giant Schnoodles .... Looks like your dogs tail was purposely docked too.


https://www.google.com/search?q=gia...ZA5WtyATi14H4DQ&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you Abbylynn! The rescue seemed pretty sure of his parentage, std poodle mom, std schnauzer dad so he's the standard size. I think Giants are in the 60-75lb range. It sounded like a backyard breeder got in over their heads and had to surrender 2 of their puppies to the rescue because they couldn't find homes for them. I often wonder where his brother ended up and what he's like!

Charlie had his first grooming appointment this weekend!
Here are some before photos:

















After:









She took off about 1/2 of the length of his fur. He had some mats where his new harness sits so I'll have to do better about keeping up in that area. I was proud when she said his nails didn't need trimming because I do try to keep up. It's tricky with his black nails, not being able to see the quick so I try to trim a little at a time. Overall she said he did well and I was happy with her. The mobile grooming was great because she just took him right in and I cleaned the house while he was groomed. His fur doesn't pick up everything it touches now, which was my goal, so I'm very happy with the cut!


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Aw, he is so cute!!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

It's kind of funny, he looks bigger after his cut! His fur was so long it was hanging with the weight but now he's like a poof ball! He's got a nice gray fro that makes his head look huge


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

So adorable!!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Very sophisticated & regal looking. Beautiful. And he looks SUPER soft, too!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is absolutely stunning! I love grey/silver dogs!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Almost 9 months old!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What a beautiful boy!  He looks very regal!


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you  It's funny to hear him described as "regal" because his personality is so bouncy, fun loving, and kind of silly. We joke that he can't just walk anywhere, he prances and his ears flop around along with his gray fro. More like a court jester than a king lol


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

He is so handsome! He looks cuddly and I wish I could reach through the screen and hug him. LOL I love the grooming on him, off today to get Dove groomed for the first time, fingers crossed.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

Just noticed those pics from May. He looks great post-grooming


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Since I just realized I haven't posted an update since May...



Life is soooo boring in our house!


And in case you missed my thread about my first home grooming attempt here's the result


He's all grown up and I didn't take nearly enough puppy photos


----------



## amberdyan (Aug 7, 2014)

He's adorable! So much floof : )


----------

